# How to hide status bar in CM9?



## ratix0 (Feb 22, 2012)

Back in CM7 there was a button where you could press and the soft keys status bar would hide, and pressing the home button would bring it back up. It was a really useful feature for gaming as many apps don't do that and its very easy to accidentally press a home, back or the app chooser button while playing games.

Can't seem to find such function for CM9, any help?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Ummmmmmm
deja vu anyone?

http://rootzwiki.com...tom-bar-in-cm9/


----------

